

Ask HN: What are the good alternatives to Google Groups? - niyazpk

That is pretty much it. Any suggestions?
======
pieter
I've been looking for one too. The Google Groups interface is really bad,
Google Groups is riddled with spam and Google seems to make no effort to do
anything about it.

I've looked at librelist.com, which seems OK, but they subscribe you as soon
as you send an email to a list, which makes it useless, at least for me (I
don't want people to get subscribed to all mail as soon as they send a single
post; it also discourages cross-list postings).

One of the best options might be to host your own mailing list using something
like mailman and adding a frontend with something like Nabble.

------
vorador
I didn't try <http://librelist.com/> but I've heard good from it.

------
moe
Just want to second that google groups is a pain, and it's a shame that
everyone seems to be using it nowadays (albeit for understandable reasons).

My pet peeve is their ignorance of traditional mailing list behaviour in terms
of echo'ing back your own posts to you. Google Groups doesn't do it, every
other mailing list software in existence does it. Which means users who happen
to _not_ use GMail as their client (yes, they do exist) have to deal with both
variants - a small but constant nuisance.

------
aravindhanv
Hi, This is not a new crib. Another recent complaint is here
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=905520>, and I responded to that asking
him to try Zoho Discussions (<http://discussions.zoho.com>). Though not a mail
listing software, it is fairly advanced and is capable of handling posting
through emails too.

Regards

Dhan

PS: I work for Zoho and manage the Zoho Discussions product

------
nate
If you need a private group, we built <http://tgethr.com> to be an alternative
for us to use instead of a private Google group. We have things like code
formatting

[http://support.tgethr.com/faqs/how-to/how-do-i-use-code-
form...](http://support.tgethr.com/faqs/how-to/how-do-i-use-code-formatting-
in-my-emails)

Integration to services like bug trackers (unfuddle) and dropbox.

------
oscardelben
I think Zed Shaw is working on an alternative but I don't remember the name

~~~
abyssknight
Librelist. I'd recommend to the OP that he/she pass on any criticism of Google
Groups on to Zed. Looks like that project is ready to be the GG killer. :)

------
kbob
Mailman. <http://www.gnu.org/software/mailman/>

------
snitko
You should give ReSubj a try: <http://resubj.com>

------
jarsj
I wish google groups had an API and then I would love it.

~~~
nemoniac
Does nobody remember Usenet any more?

